# Good concentrates



## Johan jhdp (14/12/16)

Hi everyone I'm new to concentrates and making my own e liquid.
I just want to find out by you where is the best place to by concentrates to make my own E liquid.

In regards thanks  
Have a great vape  day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (14/12/16)

There are so many great vendors here, depending on what you are after. 

Here is a nice comprehensive list of them

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-diy-vendors.t26496/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan jhdp (14/12/16)

Johan jhdp said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to concentrates and making my own e liquid.
> I just want to find out by you where is the best place to by concentrates to make my own E liquid.
> 
> In regards thanks
> ...



I bought some concentrates but was not strong and is sorry for the word but shitti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (14/12/16)

What concentrates did you buy? Some are very popular, others are avoided. Did you follow a popular recipe or just mix the concentrates in a ratio that you thought would work? I would start off by choosing some simple but popular recipes, buying the concentrates required for them and mixing them up. If they taste bad then either you are doing something horribly wrong or DIY is not for you. Buying the same concentrates from a different place shouldn't make any difference unless it's a bad batch. But that doesn't happen very often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The_o (14/12/16)

I would recommend finding a recipe with good ratings online and following it to the T. The Eliquid recipes site is my favourite and have all the recipes of the great mixers out there. Once you have understanding of how to mix a recipe with many layers then mix ur own recipes. If not u will be throwing a lot of juice down the drain.


----------



## Johan jhdp (14/12/16)

Is there any good grape  recipes I can't find any on the internet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (14/12/16)

Find a grape concentrate that you want to buy like Flavor West White Grape, Flavour Art Grape Concord or White Grape, and look up the flavour on google by typing in "Flavor West White Grape" or whatever the name of the flavour is. Choose the google result that leads you to e-liquid recipes.com. It will be near the top of the google results and will look something like this: 
*e-Liquid Calculator :: Flavor :: White Grape (FW) - e-Liquid Recipes*

When you open the google link, the page will give you four tabs called Notes>, Ratings>, Commonly Used With> and Recipes>. The Recipes tab will give you all the recipes that use that flavour. Find a recipe that is highly rated or that you think you'll like, get the other concentrates used in that recipe and off you go.

Note that local concentrates like Clyrolinx or Vapeowave won't give you much from google. Instead, you will need to search for international flavours like TFA, Flavor West (FW), Flavour Art (FA), Capella (Cap) or Inawera (Inw). That is not to say that the local flavours are bad, just that there are not many flavour notes or recipes on the web that use them. So it's probably safer to stick with the bigger international flavour brands initially.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_o (14/12/16)

perhaps the following link might start you on your way

https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/amp....r_of_the_week_grape/?client=ms-android-huawei


----------

